# Spelling Mistake in Degree Certificate



## rahul243 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I will be submitting my EOI very soon, before that I want to clear all doubts.

My (B.Tech) degree certificate has a slight spelling mistake in the college name, where it should be "e" instead of "a".

My question is, should I go for the EOI or should I rectify it first. Because get it done from the University is a huge task and time consuming too. 

Now, what should I do? How should I deal with this?

Waiting for your expert advice.

Thanks,
Rahul.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

rahul243 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be submitting my EOI very soon, before that I want to clear all doubts.
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul, 
U can get the notary public which states the mis spelled college name are same. Like a is correct spelled and b is mis spelled...


----------



## rk646 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,
I am applying for migration skill assessment from EA. During the upload of the documents i noticed that one letter of my last name is different on my degree and my passport. On my degree its mentioned as "Haider" (with "e"). where as on my passport its Haidar (with "a"). Is it going to be a problem for my positive assessment considering the fact that i am from a non native English speaking country. Please advise if I should continue with skills assessment or wait till I get this problem rectified.


----------



## Chouhdry (Feb 27, 2018)

hi Haider, I wanted to know how did you manage it? Did your case go through? Thanks


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

rahul243 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be submitting my EOI very soon, before that I want to clear all doubts.
> 
> ...


-
Form 80 & 1221 has option to provide other names of spelling, provide your both spelling there. Additionally, provide Affidavit stating that you have been known with both names of spelling and notarize it. It is not a big deal. I have also different spellings of my name yet I got grant


----------



## Chouhdry (Feb 27, 2018)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Form 80 & 1221 has option to provide other names of spelling, provide your both spelling there. Additionally, provide Affidavit stating that you have been known with both names of spelling and notarize it. It is not a big deal. I have also different spellings of my name yet I got grant


Dear Yousuf, Could you provide with a sample of such affidavit? What's the process? I'll get it printed on the Stamp Paper and then Justice of peace will sign as witness and then Notary public will attest the photocopy of this letter? I'll be grateful.

Hassaan.


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

lol, how much did you buy the certificate for...?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul243 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be submitting my EOI very soon, before that I want to clear all doubts.
> 
> ...


On one hand side its a minor thing... on other if it will make you stress during the process, better to rectify it, i would assume university would do it quickly as its their own fault.


----------

